# DevTools



## rhale1 (Sep 17, 2001)

This may be a really dumb question, but what do I need to type into Terminal to open DevTools.pax (the Developer Tools Application archive) and install it onto my OS X drive. the installer is not working properly and I have come really close. The following is what I posted on Apple's Discussions.



> How would I use the pax command in Terminal to install the DevTools.pax file? I can't get them to install and I thought that if I open the .pax archive and then mirror it to the '/' or root level of my OS X drive it might work. Any ideas?
> 
> If you could reply ASAP, I would really appreciate it, since I am pressed for time.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 17, 2001)

move the pax file to the root directory (/), then type <font color="#0000ff">pax -r -k DevTools.pax</font> and that should be that.  If the pax file is gzipped, you could type this to unpack it: <font color="#0000ff">gunzip -c DevTools.pax.gz | pax -r -k</font>.  You should probably do this while logged in as root or with sudo.


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 17, 2001)

Thanks, I'll try it once I get my OS X up again. I looked at the man page for pax and I thought I deciphered it. But it only would work in a folder on my desktop, so I copied everything manually. I replaced some things that I shouldn't have, and now OS X will not boot. This will take some work.


----------



## rharder (Sep 18, 2001)

Do you mean you don't want to just open it in the Finder and install it?

-Rob


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 18, 2001)

I WANT to open it in the Finder, but it won't for some reason, it will not install. It gives an error in Installer, and I think it is because I have all 4 parts os DevTools 10.0.1, and I just finished getting the DevTools full 140 MB .dmg file, so I will us the latest StuffIt Expander (6?) to un-bin the file, lock it, and burn it.

Any other ideas and comments are welcome. I will keep you informed.


----------

